# My 10 gallon tank with divider



## bettatoon (Nov 23, 2009)

this is my 10 gallon tank with a divider, my two male battas, some artificial plants, pair of coconuts, two 3 gallon filters, two samall heater, pair of shells, some rock gravel. so take a look and tell me what do you think, thanks..
[/ATTACH]


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice! I love the coconuts.

On another note, though, your betta looks a bit bloated. Is he okay?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

looks nice.. I would make sure those shells won't tear your bettas fins. Is he a crowntail or is that fin damage?

I would also suggest you take out the clear divider and put in plastic craftstore mesh because IME the clear divider stresses the fish out as they can always see each other but can't get to the other male.


----------



## bettatoon (Nov 23, 2009)

today i cover the divider with one of those binder plastics color divider and they can not see each other, so what do you tink.







from one side







from the other side.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I am sure they can still see each other. I can see everything on the other side. The bettas just wont be able to see the other bettas coloring. Everything else would just be the same. They mesh dividers you can make are harder to see through. It might make your bettas feel a little safer.


----------



## bettatoon (Nov 23, 2009)

HELLO, Noko i hope u r doing good,
I just check and recheck the divider and i think. what you saw is just the reflection of each side, cuz both sides look almost the same. 
what i did notice is that they can feel their presence. i may wrong, what do you think? Have a nice day.


----------



## bettatoon (Nov 23, 2009)

i like it.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

They might be able to see the shadow of the other. They should be fine.

Where did you get those heaters? I need some like them.

Very nice tank. Having some live plants might make it look nicer though, a more natural feeling


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

very nice tank. Is it me or does your blue betta look bloated? Also, Do your fish has fin damage because it looks like it to me. It might just be the way their tails are


----------



## bettatoon (Nov 23, 2009)

hello guys, thaks for replay. Yes, the blue one (lucas) is receiving treatment,


----------



## bettatoon (Nov 23, 2009)

hey, i have a question: everytime i do change water, the whole tank is cover by small bubbles, and that happen to me everytime i do water change, do you guys know why? thanks..


----------



## kmargold (Sep 4, 2011)

bettatoon said:


> hey, i have a question: everytime i do change water, the whole tank is cover by small bubbles, and that happen to me everytime i do water change, do you guys know why? thanks..


Do you take the gravel out, rinse it, and put it back in? I noticed when I put my gravel back in after washing it, air would get trapped underneath it. It would then slowly release and make bubbles at the top. This only lasted about a day though. If it is longer than that and you still see bubbles, your Betta could just be happily building a bubble nest. Do you have pictures? It would help to see what you're talking about.


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

I always have lots of little bubbles in my tank after a full water change.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hate to break it to you guys but considering this thread was last posted in OVER A YEAR AGO I seriously doubt the OP is still needing an answer to his/her question and probably doesn't even check the forum any more... especially considering they haven't been active since last February.


----------

